# Tesla and Ride Share



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

About six mounts ago I listened to a podcast that said everyone should be an Uber driver. You just have to take a picture of you license, insurance and registration and in a few says you can be an Uber driver. It was that easy. He stated that even if you use it once a year when there is surge pricing it is worthwhile. Since the super bowl was coming to Atlanta, I thought I would give it a try. Superbowl was a bust because of the chaos, but I tried again this past weekend.

I felt a little like I was showing off the car or bragging on myself, but I was really doing pure Tesla marketing. I am frustrated that the referral program cost me $1,500 on my car. I understand that every car has a marketing cost but I don’t think the money was very well spent. People like myself that watched the youtubes and forums were already interested in Tesla.

Everyone that I marketed to this weekend were unsuspected marks. Most new very little about Tesla or at least very little factual information. I spent most of the drives displaying the features and of course the acceleration. I also mentioned the frustrations I had with delivery and service. I made sure to contrast to the typical purchasing dealer nightmare. I felt the riders all believed my story and became Tesla aware within 10-15 minutes. There were no referral codes given out, I just enjoyed sharing this new cool technology. It made my weekend just seeing their reactions. Most of the information that has been disseminated to the traditional vehicle purchasers has been about Tesla problems and Elon smoking a dube, and not about how revolutionary this vehicle really is.

I think Uber would be a great avenue to set up Tesla Ambassadors to take people on test drives. It would be great if there was a partnership with Tesla and Uber so people could select Tesla on the Uber app. This way you could have a productive test ride on your way to the grocery store or a party. If Elon’s goal is to have your car work for you when you not using it, the sooner they establish the ride share relationship the better chance this will work. This way once FSD becomes a reality the app will be ready to go. It would be nice if you could add through uber the extra insurance to actually let them drive.

My last fare yesterday was 3 large Brits. They we so impressed by the room and performance for a small car, when they got out one of them said, I love Tesla. Typically, Europeans would just ask if you can get a manual shifter, but it was clear this is a different animal.


Current Issues with Uber and Tesla:

I could not figure out how to send the address from the Uber app to the car’s navigation. I can send it to waze or google maps. This functionality might exist I just don’t know how to do it. When I connect to the phone so I could hear the Uber directions I could not play slacker at the same time. I ended up playing spotify on my phone, but I could not adjust the volumes separately, so to hear the instructions I had to keep the music louder that needed. I lked to show that you can just ask it to play what ever artist you like, but I did have to listem to $uiside boys for a half hour, but my rider was impressed by the stereo.

I also don’t know how to adjust the rear A/C from the display. Is this only done by the app. I did not take the time to figure it out while driving.



I have gotten better at explaining how to open the doors from inside and outside. I told them that Tesla is not intuitive but can be learned to where it feels natural in record time. Many riders were concerned about how hard it was to learn to drive a Tesla.
It would be nice if tesla added light flashing button, other than the emergency flashers to alert the person waiting for a ride.

I have no experience with Lyft, so I don’t know about their capabilities, but I imagine it would be very similar


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> I could not figure out how to send the address from the Uber app to the car's navigation. I can send it to waze or google maps. This functionality might exist I just don't know how to do it.


if Tesla is not an option to send directly to, you could do it in 2 steps. send it to google maps, then from google you can send it to the car.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I could just manually type it, or use the voice. It would be nice to have it integrated

They riders were also very impressed by the trunk(s) space for there luggage. Most of these things you can't decree just watching them drive around your town.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

How much did you make?


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

$200 on 17 trips. (I worked probably 6-7 hrs total). I did receive this feedback form one rider through the app. "Excellent Service - Awesome ride...wish the trip was longer". I am not doing this check the earning potential. My current occupation is fine. I did speak in length to a driver in Phoenix who said he made 68K last year working five days a week. He has and ICE car and would put $20 gas in each day and work until he was empty. It cost nothing to join, just send in three pictures. No inspection in Georgia, and you can work one day a year if you like.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> I could not figure out how to send the address from the Uber app to the car's navigation. I can send it to waze or google maps. This functionality might exist I just don't know how to do it. When I connect to the phone so I could hear the Uber directions I could not play slacker at the same time. I ended up playing spotify on my phone, but I could not adjust the volumes separately, so to hear the instructions I had to keep the music louder that needed. I lked to show that you can just ask it to play what ever artist you like, but I did have to listem to $uiside boys for a half hour, but my rider was impressed by the stereo.
> 
> I also don't know how to adjust the rear A/C from the display. Is this only done by the app. I did not take the time to figure it out while driving.
> 
> I have no experience with Lyft, so I don't know about their capabilities, but I imagine it would be very similar


Can other apps send data to the Tesla?

As for the rear vents, I think you can turn air on and off from the touchscreen but that is it as far as I can tell. The icon is in the lower right corner of the HVAC screen.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks I turned it on today. It was hard to see, I actually had to go back to the post to look in the lower right hand corner. I think I turned if off months ago.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> Thanks I turned it on today. It was hard to see, I actually had to go back to the post to look in the lower right hand corner. I think I turned if off months ago.


I read my post again and want to clarify that I was asking if you had set things up so other apps share to your Tesla? I share from Maps all the time.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes I have. It works for most apps But it’s not an option on Uber. You can send it to Waze I’m Google maps but that’s about it.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> Yes I have. It works for most apps But it's not an option on Uber. You can send it to Waze I'm Google maps but that's about it.


Just so I'm clear, you can send Waze and Google Maps addresses to your Tesla?

If so then I am at a loss. Any app that has been able to send an address to a text, email etc. has been able to get it to my Tesla. I just had to add the Tesla app as a destination in settings. I am on iOS.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Thanks I turned it on today. It was hard to see, I actually had to go back to the post to look in the lower right hand corner. I think I turned if off months ago.


I believe it turns on/off automatically depending on whether the car senses passengers in the rear. At least that is how it acts on auto.


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

I know that "SHARING" is part of the master plan. Master Plan, Part Deux Elon Musk July 20, 2016 But I am not sure it's the same as Uber. I think it's more like what Turo is doing.

I like your idea of driving as an ambassador! Although, I would describe myself as an _Evangelist_ for Tesla.

Check out this Uber guy with his Model 3:




Were your experiences like this?

I have tried driving Uber in the past - with an ICE. I enjoyed it and made some nice money. (E.g., one particular week was especially nice - worked 32 hours and got paid $1160 because I was able to hit several bonus challenges that week.)









With regards to passing the address directly to the Tesla navigation, I would do it verbally, and run both apps. I used to use the Uber navigation app AND Waze app at the same time. Yes, I know Uber has Waze as an option, but Uber will avoid toll roads with Uber Pool. I asked people if they wanted cheaper or faster.

I would definitely use the Tesla navigation so that you could show off the self-driving capabilities.

Just a few thoughts.

If anyone is thinking of signing up for Uber, request a link from a friend. Both of you get bonuses.

Eric


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Eric714 said:


> I know that "SHARING" is part of the master plan. Master Plan, Part Deux Elon Musk July 20, 2016 But I am not sure it's the same as Uber. I think it's more like what Turo is doing.


As originally described, the Tesla Network is closer to Uber. Use your smartphone to summon a ride to a destination of your choice. An autonomous Tesla picks you up and takes you there. You don't get to drive the car, and the car doesn't stay with you all day.


----------

